# Fluval chi, first real nano



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Scooped this bad boy up for like $20 or $30 on cl. 
10" finnex fugeray
Zoomed 501external canister filter
Fluval planted stratum
Fluval shrimp stratum on top

Flora
Xmas moss back wall
Fissidens moss on rocks and wood
Cardinalis 
Ludwigia ovalis
Kompact hygro 
Ludwigia x arcurta***
Unknown plant, glossostigma or something

Fauna
2 penguin tetras
1 Cory cat
2 unknown shrimp
These were all picked up today with a tank and a couple lights from another cl deal
Future plans are just painted fire reds









Use plastic quilting canvas and but out holes for the Intake and outflow















xmas moss ready to be attached







was gonna use fishing line to tie it on. Said screw that and used super glue 








Finnex fugeray







planted stratum







http://img.tapatalk.com/d/
14/03/02/gubesy8y.jpg







top view 







little cloudy 








Once the moss wall fills in it's gonna be unreal.


----------



## Octantis (Jan 9, 2014)

How did you pop off that black clip for the original Chi filter / light?


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

razor blade. That black silicone is pretty thick in there but the clip does come off and then you can scrape the rest of the silicone off.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah it was a pain at first, but do the top first then Slice down as u push out. Took maybe 10mins. Would have been quicker with a new blade


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

This stuff sucks to plant in. Thinking about pulling everything out and putting a bigger layer of shrimp stratum


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

Love the moss wall. Might have to borrow the idea for my new build.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Was really rather simple to. Just now have to wait for it to grow and then fill in spots as need. Bought a 7 pack of quilt plastic mesh from walmart for $2.97 and then the moss. I'm pumping some co2 in it to see how it does.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Good start man


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's like a 11 day update. I added 5 split tail rainbows that are awesome. Seeing good growth out of everything, I have to trim the stem plants already. So I will prolly top them and just replant the tops. I'm still unsure of the lime green foreground plants name any help? 








The fissidens is coming back with the nice lime green color, the Xmas wall back ground is just the way it was when put in. Hoping for good things with it. Time will tell. 
I want pfrs/Sakura. Super super red shrimp for this very green tank.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Here's like a 11 day update. I added 5 split tail rainbows that are awesome. Seeing good growth out of everything, I have to trim the stem plants already. So I will prolly top them and just replant the tops. I'm still unsure of the lime green foreground plants name any help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lime green carpeting plants are dwarf baby tears (HC).


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah I ended up figuring that out after I posted this. It came with a tank I bought on cl. I just planted a couple of plugs of it. It's growing nicely, hoping it carpets


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Little over a month growing, everything is doing Great. I've trimmed and replanted the stems a few times. I'm dosing flourish twice a week and iron on too of that. Running a small 20g co2 on it manually until the drop checker turns green then off. I've actually added another finnex fixture on it that I had laying around. It's a 20" but does the trick. I lost 4 out of 5 fork tail rainbows for some odd reason, have added a few Sakura shrimp, one came berried and drop 3 babies that I can see and I have 3 females berried so everything will be covered in red shrimp soon. I have kompact hygro in the middle that I wanna swap out for a different plant. Any suggestions?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Hows the fissidens been doing man?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Doing much much better, have it going in two tanks and it's taking off now.


----------



## Dragonfish88 (Jul 17, 2013)

it seems like you switch the light fixture between the initial picture and the latest one


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Same fixture different just different lengths.


----------



## Dragonfish88 (Jul 17, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> Same fixture different just different lengths.


so, in terms of PAR, the added length contributed to a higher PAR reading correct? What exactly was the reasoning behind changing to a longer fixture?


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

As it sits right now. 10" finnex fugeray. I had two finnex fixtures going on it for while but to much light so I stopped using the 20" one. I just hacked this back, pulled the kompact hygro and replanted the tops I chopped.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dragonfish88 said:


> so, in terms of PAR, the added length contributed to a higher PAR reading correct? What exactly was the reasoning behind changing to a longer fixture?



There was no reasoning behind it I just simply left the longer one on and unplugged the shorter one


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)




----------

